# Need help with blu ray technology



## dataDude1 (Aug 24, 2010)

For my birthday I received a Philips BDP 5005 Blu ray player and have loved it ever since. However, I recently bought Iron Man for BR and for some reason the player says that it is not able to understand the format. I said, "Wha..? Huh? The heck?" Thinking it was a fluke, I thought maybe it would do something different if I ejected it and put it back in. Same results. The movie came with another disc of extra features. Funny - that disc worked. I tried the main disc again to no avail and left it alone for a while. Later it came to me that I should update the machine's firmware. I did so successfully. The disc still couldn't be read. I bought it new and well sealed. I have several other blu ray movies that all work just fine and all were bought within the last year, before the firmware update. I'm finally at a loss and am seeking help. Can anybody provide some?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Contact the place where you bought it from .. it is just possible that the disk is faulty .. also perhaps you could try it on another blu ray system ..


----------

